# BBA but not on plants, means?



## emreutku (6 Nov 2009)

Hi, i have BBA on substrate (1-3mm black gravel), so it disturbs my elocharis parvula...and a few BBA on filter pipes, tank glass. But there is not algae on plants? what does it mean?  

If it (BBA) would happened on plant leaf i would thought some CO2 problems or a dying plant...But now what?
I also have preesured CO2 and diffusor. And also max CO2,  as shrimps fly to the surface frequrently ...and %50 WC every week. NPK and micronutrient  dosing 3 x a week.

This is my gravel photo; i suspect from my gravel;







And the tank
[img ]  http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/1790/img3528q.jpg   [/img]

thank you


----------



## emreutku (6 Nov 2009)

BBA at gravel


----------



## YzemaN (7 Nov 2009)

BBA is usually brought on by fluctuating CO2 levels. This could come from a number of things like doing frequent water changes while lights are on. It could also be that the level of CO2 in the tank when the lights come on is insufficient for the plants. Try turning on your CO2 a couple of hours before the light switch on. You need to make sure your dropchecker is lime green 1 or 2 hours after the lights have come on as it takes the drop checker a couple of hours to adjust to the CO2 levels in the tank. Then turn off the gas a couple of hours before lights out


----------



## baron von bubba (8 Nov 2009)

bad flow could be a big factor.

10x would be a recommended turnover on this forum.


----------



## emreutku (8 Nov 2009)

Thank you for your responses. 
I turn on the CO2 about one hour before the lights on.
My tank  turnover is 8x. Fluval 205.
So it is also related to CO2. 
But the plants are safe and healty, i want to ask is there any classification of BBA becouse of the appereance of BBA is different, and the health of plants are different;
1- On plants  (unhealty plants)
2- On things (gravel, glass, pipes--not on plants, healty plants)

regards and thanks


----------



## plantbrain (9 Nov 2009)

Clean the tank, pick if off equipment/rocks etc when you do a water change, if you can expose any sites of BBA to air, use peroxide or Excel and dab some on there. Or when there's no water movement, you can spot treat below.

Add a small cup to collect the BBA gravel and add it to that using tweezers to make it faster than lifting the arm out for each tiny piece.

You can also just stuff the BBA gravel deep into the sand etc.

If you keep on top of cleaning, reduce the light a tad, increase the CO2 a tad, watch left over food etc, should be okay if you stay on top of it. Even the top folks get a little here and there and need to reset and clean once in awhile, but most catch it before it gets far.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## chris1004 (9 Nov 2009)

Hi Tom/all



			
				plantbrain said:
			
		

> Even the top folks get a little here and there and need to reset and clean once in awhile, but most catch it before it gets far.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr



That is so reassuring to know. I thought it just liked to pick on us mere mortals...    

Regards, Chris.


----------



## plantbrain (10 Nov 2009)

I've seen some of the top ADA tanks turn sour.

So it's part of staying on top of things, we all wane and eb in our efforts.
It's like getting ready to run a marathon.
Takes time and there are bumps in the road and injuries along the way, if we slack off, we often do not reach our goal.
We like to blame other things for our own issues. Scapegoating, quite popular in human nature  

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

